# broken rod



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a 12 omcps that that snapped clean where the reel seat is can I fix it 
mabe with a dowel and epoxy 







9 rock


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

before trying to fix it, I'd see if they'll replace it... if they won't then try the fix it route...


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

*repair*

If you need to fix it. You can use the dowel and epoxy method. Just make sure you use a slow set epoxy. No 5 or 10 min. stuff.
Rod bond would be my choice,but something that you can get local will work,
the longer epoxy takes to set the stonger it is.
Barry


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

That seems to be a common problem with those rods, Ive heard of at least a dozen others that broke in the same place.Knock on wood my is doing good so far.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'd try to get it replaced first, but a repair of that magnitude probably isn't going to hold up for very long if at all.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Broken Rod*

I have found through experience that if you jam a reel seat onto a blank without leaving some clearance between it and the blank for epoxy, it will almost guarantee that the rod will break at the seat. 

It will cause excessive stresses. I'm sure that they've been told about it. If not; here 'tis. C2


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Charlie2 said:


> I have found through experience that if you jam a reel seat onto a blank without leaving some clearance between it and the blank for epoxy, it will almost guarantee that the rod will break at the seat.
> 
> It will cause excessive stresses. I'm sure that they've been told about it. If not; here 'tis. C2


I've heard that before too. I usually get an oversized reel seat and fill the gap with some drywall tape and epoxy. I do this for all my rods and have not had any problems to date...

Sandcrab


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

just to be clear it was my fault it broke I was working on the reel when the tide came up
and backed up a few feet forgetting it was in one of the holders and snap it went

I find it amazing that other rods have broke that blank is a beast does not even begin to load with 8nbait

I think I will try to fix it using the methods suggested

9rock


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

BPS will take pretty much anything back. I would try there FIRST! Especially since it is a BPS product they are pretty cool about it.


----------

